# Car purchasing web sites



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

My sister is buying a car, probably new and hold to collapse, or maybe second hand. Any advise on web sites that give car prices, new car prices, or that one can buy cars on, or that list second hand cars would be appreciated. I hear people say they bought a new car "online" but I don't know what is the best site. Ebay Motors, and KIJIJI, aside. And I don't know how to find prices for cars on which to base negotiations. She will be paying cash. Thanks.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Reply to an older post, but look to Haldimand Motors web site for average used prices in GTA, on a broad range of used vehicles in pretty good shape most of the time.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Beware scams on eBay Motors - craigslist, Kijiji and Auto Trader are all good sources but watch out for curbsiders.


----------



## dcaron (Jul 23, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Beware scams on eBay Motors - craigslist, Kijiji and Auto Trader are all good sources but watch out for curbsiders.


Agreed. Run away or reply with insults to any seller who replies that he/she is out of the province, country, etc and is willing to make some sort of shadey arrangement with you. Every now and then, you stumble across this scam when the price of a car seems to good to be true, for its condition/age ...

Any car you fall in love with, please research on forums such as Edmunds (US). Look at feedback from owners for any specific models and year. Nothing like it to get a feal on whether the car/year is a good choice in terms of reliability and should be avoided.

Start planning a small budget for repairs/maintenance, especially if you are not a DIY person...

One last thing - Once you find the car you like, pay $100 for a PPI (pre-purchase inspection) - this is a must.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We used kijiji to buy two of our most recent vehicles. I found dealers listed their vehicles for less money on kijiji than the price you would receive by walking in. We were looking for a commercial vehicle (cargo van) last purchase but found a dealer in Hamilton who buys fleets of nearly new vehicles and sells them for roughly half what you would pay new.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We have bought cars of ebay motors, and never had any problems, and out of country too. Sold on kijiji, and autotrader before, I hate craigslist though.

I think due dilligence is key, just like anything else.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

When we bought new, we used CarCostCanada. For $30 (I think) we got wholesale prices for 10 different makes/models. The report also lists all the current incentives (including hidden dealer ones) and suggests a reasonable price. Made for very easy negotiating, as we just showed them the CCC printout for the vehicle we wanted, and we got out price.


----------



## Taxpoor (Mar 5, 2013)

*Car dealer in Hamilton*



Addy said:


> We used kijiji to buy two of our most recent vehicles. I found dealers listed their vehicles for less money on kijiji than the price you would receive by walking in. We were looking for a commercial vehicle (cargo van) last purchase but found a dealer in Hamilton who buys fleets of nearly new vehicles and sells them for roughly half what you would pay new.


Please provide name of dealer 
thanks


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

How would you determine a curbsider here? Would this typically be where the seller is not the registered keeper? Granted Dad could be selling for son etc but specifically where the names and address don't match?

I assume this would be the case as I don't see how you could make money when registering the car as you would then have to pay the tax.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Try Unhaggle - http://www.unhaggle.com/


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have found the buy sell page on facebook to be really good for buying and selling items.
If you have an account, look for the buy and sell page for your town/city.


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

I was very happy with unhaggle.com


----------

